# Gan cube stickers



## JTM007 (May 12, 2020)

Do the stickers on gan cubes scratch and peel easily because I love the look of them but don't wanna get one if they wear and tear easy


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 12, 2020)

JTM007 said:


> Do the stickers on gan cubes scratch and peel easily because I love the look of them but don't wanna get one if they wear and tear easy


I have 2 tips for you, my friend
1. Keep your fingernails as short as possible, the shorter they are the less likely your stickers will chip
2. Use fluorescent shades. Fluro shades tend to be thicker than other colors and are less likely to chip if they get scratched. Here is a link where you can pick up a set of stickers for your cube (the Fullbright option is the one with all fluorescent colors).








GAN 3x3 Sticker Set


This sticker set is custom cut to fit all variations of the GAN356 X. This set also fits all variations of older GAN 3x3s, such as the GAN Air series. These stickers are custom fitted to their specific puzzle. The product image is only intended to represent the shades.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 12, 2020)

Also, If you buy a Gan cube brand new it will come with an extra set of stickers. But I’d say there’s nothing low quality or less than average with the stock GAN stickers.


----------

